# Denmark wild camping (INFO)



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi

Just been in Denmark for 2 weeks and "wild camped" every night. When I was asking for information I heard from many sources that "wild camping" isn't allowed and is illegal. Well - thats wrong ish.

Wild camping, as in "camping", as in getting out chairs/tables/BBQ etc is illegal.

Wild camping, as in simply "overnight parking" is permitted unless it says otherwise.

(We only ever "park overnight")

There are many signs with a tent/caravan crossed out - this means "no camping" - overnight parking still is fine.

There are some signs, fewer, with a motorhome crossed out, or "no overnight parking", or similar where its clear you can't stay.

But generally, absolutely no problems whatsoever anywhere.

In addition there are many water/waste points (free) - enough for us anyway - though these aren't listed in "All the Aires" or bordatlas or camperstop! Weird - only found these last week and glad we did! Details here: http://www.parkel.dk/dacf/vand__wasser__water.html

Probably got another 10 days in Denmark before thinking about coming home. I'll be updating our blog and wildcamping database in the next hour or two.

So don't let the formal "no wildcamping" put you off Denmark - just use your eyes and common sense!

/says he sitting next to marina/sea; fresh tap; chemical waste; and free wifi from the marina! (ok - using my long range aerial but hey!)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What you're really saying is........"We didn't get caught"! :roll:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

EJB said:


> What you're really saying is........"We didn't get caught"! :roll:


No - that is not what I am saying.

Please re-read above to what I am saying.

In simpler terms to avoid confusion:

Denmark, unlike UK, differentiate between "camping" and "overnight parking" - and have different signs to say when one, or both have restrictions. (Overnight camping is illegal everywhere though there are reminders in certain spots). Overnight parking is permitted in most places, only seen a few where they say no and say no campervans. They (government?) even provide water/waste for people who wish to park overnight - they just don't overly publicise it.

There is misunderstanding from, I guess, UK people, who think "wild camping" and "overnight parking" are the same - hence misinformation on the forums that I tried to clear up.

If you need further clarification please let me know


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Text removed. :wink:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

EJB said:


> When in Denmark earlier this year it was suggested to me by a number of Danish MH users that 'overnight sleeping' was frowned upon. They also suggested that the water facilities are simple for passing traffic!
> Foreigners tend to do it and in most instances it is overlooked.
> 
> We always use campsites in Denmark although I have no concern either way.


I assume the people you spoke to were all on campsites? They were most definately different to the people I've spoken to. May be the same as asking a hardened life-long caravan club member their view on French aires!

You mention "Foreigners tend to do it and in most instances it is overlooked.". Overlooked by who? As its not breaking any rules (as long as you read the signs and don't "camp"). Its perfectly fine, legal, permitted and isn't a problem.

Its these sort of comments that made our plans for Denmark a bit more difficult, and I'm glad we found out more when we got here as it gave us the freedom we enjoy.

Regardless, this was a tip for others, and the fact this thread has multiple viewpoints should help future researchers as they have both viewpoints and can do further research themselves.

Hope any future visitors to Denmark have a good time!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Text removed as I am not an expert on the subject :wink:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can corroborate what ActiveCampers says (say?!?).

We spent a night on s farm site in DK whose owner happened to be on the committee of the Danish Motorhoming association - not sure what it was called.

But yes, he said exactly the same as ActiveCampers - overnight parking is fine, camping (getting out your chairs etc) is not.

We had many lovely evenings in out-of-the-way places.

We can certainly recommend 6 weeks in Denmark!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it is just as ActiveCampers says:

Unless local signs say otherwise, _overnight parking_ is absolutely OK - and perfectly legal - in Denmark. I have this information not only from the Danish MH association, but also from a Danish police officer whom I asked when we were _overnight parking_ close to Frederikshavn.

So if you don't put out chairs, awnings, BBQ etc., don't run a genny, and don't stay for more than one night at one spot, you are fine.

The only places where overnight parking is strictly forbidden, even if not explicitly signposted, are these where you are allowed to park directly on the beach. This is for safety reasons, because on Danish beaches there can be a considerable surf and/or tide, and you won't want to wake up in the middle of Skagerrak next morning, or do you? :wink:

It goes without saying that littering or dumping waste water is prohibited everywhere and at any time. And such would be completely unnecessary, as most Danish motorway service stations provide not only garbage bins but also (usually spotless and free-of-charge) MH sanitary points!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks guys for the confirmation!

Anyway - I'm adding a "country facts" page on my blog which may help future people - and I've linked this thread to help people with research.

Denmark is http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/country-facts/denmark/

Depending on feedback if people think its useful or not I will do one for each country we visit as I know we found it hard to get all the information and even the real world view changed things.

Says he, "overnight parking" just outside Copenhagen overlooking a lake. Well I was till the sun went. And its just started raining - weather has been so kind recently. Pah. At least my long range WiFI aerial is working on some unlocked wifi somewhere allowing me to backup my photos 

Overnighted Here 2 days ago:-


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Great info re Denmark for the wild campers.
Last year we spent just over a week in Denmark and made full use of the cheap, well maintained campsites where we could put out the awning, tables and chairs and chill with neighbours of all nationalities.
I don't remember seeing many signs re overnighting except at the northernmost point where it was 'pay and display' and believe me a campsite was cheaper!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Great info re Denmark for the wild campers.


Shouldn't that be

"Great info re Denmark for the overnight parkers"?


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Great info re Denmark for the wild campers.
> Last year we spent just over a week in Denmark and made full use of the cheap, well maintained campsites where we could put out the awning, tables and chairs and chill with neighbours of all nationalities.
> I don't remember seeing many signs re overnighting except at the northernmost point where it was 'pay and display' and believe me a campsite was cheaper!


Hi
The most northern point is the only place we paid for parking (so far), and that was 12DKK (£1.50) for the day, and yep a sign there saying no overnight parking which was fine.
All camspites we have information for seem to be much more than 200DKK - even the quickstop ones are 120-200DKK just for overnight (8pm-->10am). My ACSI DVD shows the campsites in Skagen area at 300-400DKK. Thats excluding the mandatory scandanavian camping card at 100DKK (I think)
So if we're missing something about cheaper sites then let me know as we're happy to use them.
Just begrudge £25-30 a night for facilities we seldom use - over a week its fine - but a 50 day trip its not lol!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Stanner said:


> aultymer said:
> 
> 
> > Great info re Denmark for the wild campers.
> ...


lol. Guess you are right


----------

